
Should we put websites to sleep - jonbaer
https://medium.com/@jpaulneeley/night-night-%E3%81%BF%E3%82%93%E3%81%AA-fa37432fe0dd#.i27dg5tkq
======
CM30
I've actually heard of some sites doing this. Not because they 'care' for
anyone or are trying to make a point, but because their owners thought their
sites should reflect the physical shop opening hours for some stupid reason.

It was a bad idea then and it's a bad idea now. Why? Well, a few to start off
with:

1\. Night shift workers/other people with different waking hours

2\. Free time, because hey, they're at college or something and want to do
something other than sleep or get drunk.

3\. People who wake up in the middle of the night because they just had a
revelation about something and want to talk about it on the forums.

4\. Those who just forget they need to use the site until too late.

5\. Anyone who doesn't work but has a slightly different schedule to other
people (like, maybe 2pm to 2am or something).

6\. Anyone who's caught travelling at a later hour due to a late flight or
train or bus and wants to check something on the site.

7\. People getting ready to go to the airport

8\. Anyone who just wants to talk to/interact with people outside their
current time zone.

9\. Someone who's screwed up the system clock.

Really though, websites being open all hours makes sense, and I don't think
it's fair to try and tell people when they should be 'allowed' to use it.

------
exolymph
This is so obnoxious. There are a million legitimate reasons to be up late,
and I would be _very_ annoyed to be babied by a website, especially if I
needed to access the information on it.

~~~
detaro
There is a skip link. Yes, for many kinds of sites it would be annoying, but
for some it might fit the feel.

(It also badly reminds me of sites "shutting down" because of TV-"watershed"
rules or office hours or... really depends on context and motivation)

~~~
exolymph
The fact that I didn't immediately see the skip link on the screenshot says
something, though.

------
waterphone
No.

